# taktrelais



## Leitmayr (7 Juni 2011)

hallo,
habe ein taktrelais Typ:TZA von ACS mit seriene nummer 970100025/141365
und nun möchte ich wissen wie ich das anschlisen soll?
es ist ne kleine skizze vorhanden in der ein pnp transistor eingeseichnet ist.
hat da vielecht wer nen anschlussplan?
mfg.
Sebastian


----------



## o.s.t. (7 Juni 2011)

ist es vielleicht das:
http://ads-elektronik.de/page1/files/tza.pdf

oder hier auf Seite 14:
http://www.acs-controlsystem.de/uploads/media/prospekt_zaehler_06.pdf

(scheinen dieselben zu sein)

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

